# Phoneutria molting - GIF animation



## doom (Jan 22, 2010)

Several photos joined in gif animation. Poor Phoneutria, it keeps molting on and on.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is so cool!


----------



## TheTyro (Jan 23, 2010)

That is so awesome! I wish I could do that with my Jumpers when they molt. It's like Dracula rising from the coffin.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 23, 2010)

i love all your pictures and whatnot, doom. you take some pretty sweet shots.


----------



## doom (Feb 9, 2010)

You can see the whole procedure of molting starting here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oVpCYDgv1o .


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 9, 2010)

great work... did you have your camera on a stand/tri-pod while  taking those pics?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That's pretty wicked.


----------



## Envyizm (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a pretty rowdy gif there. How long have you been keeping Phoneutria?


----------



## doom (Feb 10, 2010)

Since the year 2007.


----------

